# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  Lighting options for outdoor sculptures

## theRustyNail

Good afternoon, 
I was wondering who has experience with lighting outdoor sculpture and what product(s) you used? More specifically is there an outdoor light that you've had success with and would recommend? We have a sculpture that is on a concrete pad but surrounded by a myriad of landscaping (rocks, grass, mulch). The donor of this piece has requested that we light it and the electricians that we have here on campus have asked what we want to use so I thought I would come to you with my conundrum.  I spent a large part of my day looking up commercial lighting and have become overwhelmed with the amount of products that are out there. The piece is approximately 12 tall. I've attached an image for good measure. Thanks in advance. 


Michael Loop
Chief Preparator 
Art Museum of WVU

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Here at the Cantor we have an outdoor sculpture garden featuring a bunch of Rodin sculptures. All are lit with below grade lighting that is fairly decent. That said, we are getting ready to upgrade the lighting as part of a renovation of the space. I will see if I can get the specs on the new products and post here asap.
Ash

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hey Michael, 
Was hoping to provide state of the art developments in outdoor lighting for sculpture. Well, on our end anyway that information is still a point of debate as the project is still a work in process. Whatever you decide on please share with the rest of us. Also it occurs to me that I didn't see this question on the PACCIN list serve. A large percentage of our most experienced members can be contacted by sending your question directly to their inboxes via the list. If you want to send a message directly to the most active members of our organization you might want to put it out on the list by going to the list serve section of this website or clicking HERE

----------


## Pop Alexandra

I guess custom outdoor lighting options are the best way to go. It's probably more expensive, but the results should be above average, too.

----------

